# Need some help for my 2003 BMW 745Li



## Jimmy745Li (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know how to use my universal garage opener, could someone please answer my question? Also I was wondering if my car came with a bluetooth because when I bought the car, it didn't come with the manual on how to use it. Please help me out. I would greatly appreciate your kindness. Thank you!!! Have a nice and productive week!!!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

You have to program it, I'm not sure how to.

As for bluetooth, no 7 series came with it integrated, you can buy an adapter for $250-$300 (depending where you go) that plugs in where the Motorola V60 goes in the center console.


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

Get your manual and find the page for the garage door opener. It is very easy to program involving pushing the buttons in your car as well as the opener in your garage. I think you also need the remote that works with your opener. Also check to see if your opener is one with continuously changing codes because the instructions are a little different for that.

The 2003 7's did not come with bluetooth so your dealer will have to sell you a little think that goes in your phone cradle to synch with your phone.


----------



## WaynesNside (Nov 20, 2006)

Yep you need one of the remotes for your garage when you program. 

I think you first clear out the buttons then you program. 

If you have a newere opener it's probably a code hoping one, so when you get done you'll have to hit the learn button on the back of the opener when your car learns the code.

The owners manual did tell me that but the lil card (quick reference) has that extra step. Look for that lil booklet if you still have it and you'll be good to go.


----------



## asci01 (Jun 1, 2006)

Jimmy745Li said:


> I don't know how to use my universal garage opener, could someone please answer my question? Also I was wondering if my car came with a bluetooth because when I bought the car, it didn't come with the manual on how to use it. Please help me out. I would greatly appreciate your kindness. Thank you!!! Have a nice and productive week!!!


Here you go

http://www.homelink.com/training/train.taf

http://www.eurohomelink.com/_uk/download/GB_HomeLink_General_Bedienungsanleitung.pdf


----------



## titanium760 (Dec 19, 2006)

If your 745 was built after 1/2003 you can use the BTUM CPT9000. You can get it on eBay for $210 shipped.


----------

